# BIG ASS PICNIC



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SEPTEMBER 17 OBSESSION C.C. WILL BE THROWING A 5TH YEAR
ANNIVERSARY PICNIC IN ATLATA GA. 

ALL IS WELCOME WE WILL BE FEEDING AS MANY PEOPLE AS WE
CAN WE WILL BE EATING AROUND 3PM

KJ CALI SWAGIN WILL BE FILMING SO YOU KNOW THE DEAL.

STREET LOW MAG WILL ALSO BE COVERING.

THE LOCATION WILL BE NEAR NOPI IF YOU ARE GOING TO NOPI
IF YOU ARE NOT EVEN BETTER.

THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST PICNIC'S ON THE EAST COAST
WITH OUT A DOUBT. CHARGE YOU BATTERIES

IF YOU NEED ANY INFO PM ME.
I WILL BE POSTING MORE AS TIME GOES ON


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

thats my bday, maybe ill drive up and getway from the city and check you guys out


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

sounds like a plan to me law girl
we'll make sure we do something for you birthday


----------



## UGLY_62 (Jan 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

art you ready fool?????????????????????


----------



## UGLY_62 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im READY PERRY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UGLY_62_@Jun 17 2006, 06:58 PM~5624397
> *Im READY  PERRY
> *


good ruben that 62 is looking real good
see you on the 17th of sept.


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

SO WHATS UP PEOPLE? ARE YOU READY TO GET THIS SHIT CRUNK?? FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE NOT SEEN THE FLYER LOG ON TO http://www.mythirdworld.bravehost.com :cheesy:


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

OH YEAH, SOUTH IS GOING DOWN BABY, IM THERE TOO WITH YOU GUYS,


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

that flyer looks good.
lets hit the street pass them around.
que no.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't really have a big ass, but I have a couple cars. Can I come?


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 19 2006, 11:34 AM~5632257
> *I don't really have a big ass, but I have a couple cars.  Can I come?
> *


as long as you arn't still tea bagging my momma bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

to the top


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 12 2006, 02:40 PM~5595391
> *sounds like a plan to me law girl
> we'll make sure we do something for you birthday
> *


cool thanks


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl_@Jun 20 2006, 02:29 PM~5639848
> *cool thanks
> *


law girl where are you from???????????????????????


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Jun 18 2006, 09:32 PM~5629465
> *SO WHATS UP PEOPLE?  ARE YOU READY TO GET THIS SHIT CRUNK??  FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE NOT SEEN THE FLYER LOG ON TO http://www.mythirdworld.bravehost.com  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

WERES THE ASS???


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

edgar how is that lac coming


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TRYING TO MAKE IT BIGGER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Perry i could not figure that shit ouit


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 22 2006, 07:26 PM~5652985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHIN YET HOMIE.
MIGTH SELL IT.
ANYBODY 1700.00 CASH. 94 FLEETWOOD.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

we will support obsession. have to support the hometeam :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
im making it mandatory. my crew will fall through. we need directions or a flyer
















































and some other cars havent got pictures of yet.


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

ALL LOWRIDERS WELCOME TO COME INJOY THE FUN FLYER WILL POSTED SOON


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

not working


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

no luck with these flyers can't get them bigger


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
for u perry :twak:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

picnic comin soon 
SEP 17 2006


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 22 2006, 06:26 PM~5652985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sept. 17 in atl obsession car club will be hosting there 5th year annivsery
picnic starting around 2pm 

we will be feeding about 500 poeple so please be our guest.

kj cali swanging will be there filming so bring some money to put on the hood

street low mag. will also be in the house taking pics. so come clean

if you need any info pm me or call manny at 404-427-7918 thanks


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 22 2006, 07:29 PM~5653251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring your hoppers, street cars, show cars, and bikes

or just bring yourself


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

need a location so we can use mapquest


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

we got a few locations that we r workin on.
soon we will have the info on that, but these shit will go down
OBSESSION CC STYLE.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

to the top


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

ima be there with my caprice and my low low bike..


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS PICNIC


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 1 2006, 09:53 PM~5700883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP FOR SURE.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

KOOL WE'LL SEE U THERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Jul 1 2006, 09:22 PM~5701047
> *ima be there with my caprice and my low low bike..
> *



cool man we will see you there


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 2 2006, 11:05 AM~5702916
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP FOR SURE.
> *



ROLLERS IF YOU NEED ANY INFO JUST HIT US UP!!!!!!

IT WILL BE GOOD TO SEE YOU GUY'S AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 1 2006, 08:53 PM~5700883
> *
> 
> 
> ...















be there


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

Location will be posted real soon and directions


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Jul 5 2006, 06:43 PM~5721314
> *Location will be posted real soon and directions
> *



how soon????????????????????????????????????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh: 
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

time to git shit going :buttkick:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2006, 08:24 PM~5704934
> *ROLLERS IF YOU NEED ANY INFO JUST HIT US UP!!!!!!
> 
> IT WILL BE GOOD TO SEE YOU GUY'S AGAIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW DOG, SEND ME THE INFO TO [email protected]


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

HIT ME UP BRO 4044277918


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Jul 5 2006, 06:43 PM~5721314
> *Location will be posted real soon and directions
> *


that would be good. now even would be good thanks


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

OK HERES THE ADDRESS OF THA PARK LOVEJOY REGIONAL PARK 1935 MCDONOUGH RD. HAMPTON, GA IT'S ABOUT TWO OR THREE STOP LIGHTS FROM THA MOTOR SPEEDWAY YOU CAN'T MISS IT RIGHT OFF OF HWY 19/41


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddy 64rida.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Jul 31 2006, 12:18 PM~5874705
> *OK HERES THE ADDRESS OF THA PARK                                          LOVEJOY REGIONAL PARK                                                              1935 MCDONOUGH RD.  HAMPTON, GA                                            IT'S ABOUT TWO OR THREE STOP LIGHTS FROM THA MOTOR SPEEDWAY YOU CAN'T MISS IT RIGHT OFF OF HWY 19/41
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:uh: Any of you not familiar wit da area,you take I-75 South to the Jonesboro/Griffin+19/41 Exit (the 3rd exit after you pass the Ford Plant near Hartsfield-Jackson Airport)..go South on 19/41...(most of you know it as Tara Blvd.)...go straight thru exactly 15 traffic lites...(start counting soon as you get off the exit)....at the 15th lite,you gonna pass a Kroger & a Krystal burger joint (they will be on you right)...at the very next lite,you gonna turn RIGHT...you'll see a Wendy's,Publix,and BP gas on da corner....the park is on your left...can't miss it :Hey Manny,holla at ya boi...


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 31 2006, 06:42 PM~5877569
> *:uh: Any of you not familiar wit da area,you take I-75 South to the Jonesboro/Griffin+19/41 Exit (the 3rd exit after you pass the Ford Plant near Hartsfield-Jackson Airport)..go South on 19/41...(most of you know it as Tara Blvd.)...go straight thru exactly 15 traffic lites...(start counting soon as you get off the exit)....at the 15th lite,you gonna pass a Kroger & a Krystal burger joint (they will be on you right)...at the very next lite,you gonna turn RIGHT...you'll see a Wendy's,Publix,and BP gas on da corner....the park is on your left...can't miss it :Hey Manny,holla at ya boi...
> *


I APPECIATE THAT BRO. GOOD LOOKING OUT I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE PICNIC! IT STARTS AT 3 OR 4. I HOPE YOU ALL CAN MAKE IT. TO LOCAL AND OUT OF STATE CAR CLUBS YOU CAN CALL 404-427-7918 ASK FOR MANUEL! I HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!

* REMEMBER ITS FREE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

*IT'S FREE!!!!!*

*STARTES AT 2 OR 3.*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Aug 1 2006, 07:36 AM~5880519
> *IT'S FREE!!!!!
> 
> STARTES AT 2 OR 3.
> *


GETTING CLOSER GET YOUR SHIT READY LADY'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Aug 1 2006, 08:36 AM~5880519
> *IT'S FREE!!!!!
> 
> STARTES AT 2 OR 3.
> *


BE THERE CABRONES.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 9 2006, 09:51 AM~5932014
> *BE THERE CABRONES.
> *


comin soon


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

me and fullyclownin started on the rear tonight


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Aug 12 2006, 09:52 PM~5955731
> *me and fullyclownin started on the rear tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Aug 1 2006, 07:36 AM~5880519
> *IT'S FREE!!!!!
> 
> STARTES AT 2 OR 3.
> *


GETTING CLOSER


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

count me in :biggrin:


----------



## flyin 79 monte (Nov 11, 2005)

im in single gate hopp


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

cutty looking good 3 more weeks working on the 63


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Aug 22 2006, 08:23 PM~6021059
> *cutty looking good  3 more weeks working on the 63
> *


 your the homie doing the air brushing,, right??? need to talk to you about my cutty just the fire wall, door jams, and something on the underside of the trunk...lmk


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

NO HE'S NOT THE ONE THAT'S OUR OTHER HOMEBOY HE WILL
BE AT THE PICNIC


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 23 2006, 11:38 AM~6024824
> *NO HE'S NOT THE ONE THAT'S OUR OTHER HOMEBOY HE WILL
> BE AT THE PICNIC
> *



you'll have to introduce me... really need some good work,, hard to find out here


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES 
AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


BUMP


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: getting ready


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 26 2006, 08:12 AM~6047026
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *



HELL YEA IT'LL BE GOOD TO SEE YA'LL OUT THERE
WHO ALL IS IT GOING TO BE FLA CHAPTERS
OR MORE??????????????????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Aug 23 2006, 01:52 PM~6025655
> *you'll have to introduce me... really need some good work,, hard to find out here
> *



WE CAN DO THAT JUST REMIND ME


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 12:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *



GETTING CLOSER EVERY DAY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 26 2006, 06:34 PM~6049189
> *HELL YEA IT'LL BE GOOD TO SEE YA'LL OUT THERE
> WHO ALL IS IT GOING TO BE FLA CHAPTERS
> OR MORE??????????????????????
> *


WE WILL LET YA KNOW LATER, HEARD SOMETHINGS FROM OTHERS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Aug 26 2006, 05:38 PM~6049220
> *WE WILL LET YA KNOW LATER, HEARD SOMETHINGS FROM OTHERS
> *


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

looking good


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Aug 1 2006, 07:36 AM~5880519
> *IT'S FREE!!!!!
> 
> STARTES AT 2 OR 3.
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

getting closer


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *



ITS GETTIN CLOSER TO THEE DAY


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

two more weeks get em ready


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Aug 29 2006, 07:27 PM~6068910
> *two more weeks get em ready
> *


I've decided to pull the 61 out of hopping retirement so I hope yall got something for me. its been three years since I've hopped that car, shit I just put a new dump on there that broke 2 years ago. But I've been motivated this summer so one last hurrah for the 61 before my new project comes out next year.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Aug 29 2006, 09:05 PM~6069108
> *I've decided to pull the 61 out of hopping retirement so I hope yall got something for me. its been three years since I've hopped that car, shit I just put a new dump on there that broke 2 years ago. But I've been motivated this summer so one last hurrah for the 61 before my new project comes out next year.
> *


  :thumbsup: 
cant wait to see the 1 get off homie.


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Aug 29 2006, 09:05 PM~6069108
> *I've decided to pull the 61 out of hopping retirement so I hope yall got something for me. its been three years since I've hopped that car, shit I just put a new dump on there that broke 2 years ago. But I've been motivated this summer so one last hurrah for the 61 before my new project comes out next year.
> *


we like to think we have something for everyone and sometimes we get proven wrong but were always ready for the next time around so bring it out i'd love to check it out and see what it do shit you might be my motvation for next year


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Aug 29 2006, 08:05 PM~6069108
> *I've decided to pull the 61 out of hopping retirement so I hope yall got something for me. its been three years since I've hopped that car, shit I just put a new dump on there that broke 2 years ago. But I've been motivated this summer so one last hurrah for the 61 before my new project comes out next year.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 29 2006, 09:05 AM~6065044
> *ITS GETTIN CLOSER TO THEE DAY
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YALL KNOW THIS IS THE SAME WEEKEND AS NOPI RIGHT


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 2 2006, 07:31 AM~6090787
> *YALL KNOW THIS IS THE SAME WEEKEND AS NOPI RIGHT
> *


Id rather be at the picnic than at NOPI.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 2 2006, 08:31 AM~6090787
> *YALL KNOW THIS IS THE SAME WEEKEND AS NOPI RIGHT
> *


yes we know
but we dont got hondas.
we all got low-lows. nopi is not for us. thats why we r doing our own.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 2 2006, 05:32 PM~6092861
> *Id rather be at the picnic than at NOPI.
> *


orale.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


its around the corner.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 2 2006, 04:32 PM~6092861
> *Id rather be at the picnic than at NOPI.
> *




anyday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump....... charging the pistin pumps this weekend for alittle test run... might post a few pics when i do...of course i will only post the chipping pics before the show  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 2 2006, 07:31 AM~6090787
> *YALL KNOW THIS IS THE SAME WEEKEND AS NOPI RIGHT
> *


YES FOR THE REASON WE ARE TRING TO CATCH THE LOWRIDERS ON SUNDAY COMING OUT THE SHOW. THE PICNIC DON'T STARTE INTILL 2 OR 3:00. WE HAVE THE PARK RESERVED INTILL 11 pm THAT NIGHT. NOSEIN UP AND CLOWNIN WILL STARTE AROUND 7 OR 8:00. WE HOPE TO GET SOME OF THE NOPI HOPPERS THERE. I WILL BE INSIDE OF NOPI CLOWNIN AND GAS HOPPIN INTILL THEY KICK ME OUT TO HIPP UP THE CROWD WITH MY CUTLAS. :biggrin: 

THAT SATURDAY NIGHT ON THE 16th OBSESSION WILL BE CRUSIN THE STREETS OF ATL WITH KJ. HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Sep 4 2006, 10:59 AM~6100774
> *YES FOR THE REASON WE ARE TRING TO CATCH THE LOWRIDERS ON SUNDAY COMING OUT THE SHOW.  THE PICNIC DON'T STARTE INTILL 2 OR 3:00.  WE HAVE THE PARK RESERVED INTILL 11 pm THAT NIGHT.  NOSEIN UP AND CLOWNIN WILL STARTE AROUND 7 OR 8:00.  WE HOPE TO GET SOME OF THE NOPI HOPPERS THERE.  I WILL BE INSIDE OF NOPI CLOWNIN AND GAS HOPPIN INTILL THEY KICK ME OUT TO HIPP UP THE CROWD WITH MY CUTLAS.  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT SATURDAY NIGHT ON THE 16th OBSESSION WILL BE CRUSIN THE STREETS OF ATL WITH KJ.  HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY THERE!!!!!!
> *



we wil be meeting at the VARSITY around 9pm
see you there ...


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Sep 5 2006, 08:15 PM~6111942
> *ttt
> *


   :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 29 2006, 10:05 AM~6065044
> *ITS GETTIN CLOSER TO THEE DAY
> *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


bump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAN IS THIS GONNA BE BIG? I GOT 5 HOURS AND A PREGNANT WOMEN TO DEAL WITH


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

Genuine Lowriders will be heading out of Eastern NC saturday morning down to Atl for the picnic... cant wait... 



who else is going? roll call time i guess


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 6 2006, 07:14 PM~6118520
> *MAN IS THIS GONNA BE BIG?  I GOT 5 HOURS AND A PREGNANT WOMEN TO DEAL WITH
> *


we r hoppin it will be big.
do what ever you gotta do try to make it homie.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Sep 6 2006, 11:05 PM~6120211
> *Genuine Lowriders will be heading out of Eastern NC saturday morning down to Atl for the picnic... cant wait...
> who else is going? roll call time i guess
> *


come one come all


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

LOWYALTY BE THERE


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Sep 7 2006, 09:31 PM~6127208
> *LOWYALTY BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


     :0 
we'll see you here homies.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

man!! atl is getting invaded by low-lows. :thumbsup: hey edgar when people get in town that weekend, hit me up. their are a lot of places they can go to have fun.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 8 2006, 08:12 PM~6133739
> *man!! atl is getting invaded by low-lows. :thumbsup:  hey edgar when people get in town that weekend, hit me up. their are a lot of places they can go to have fun.
> *


LIKE WHERE


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 9 2006, 07:22 AM~6136235
> *LIKE WHERE
> *


 if its a family event :the aquirum, the world of coke,chucky cheese,zoo atlanta,stone moutain park, malibu grand prix and centinial park. i have other places but can remember the rest. 


if its the fellas:you have magic city, PTATINUM 21, gold rush, crazy horse, strockers. (their are more but these are the best) all are nude bars. 


fellas and wives: andretti speed lab, espn zone, bars at underground atlanta, dougans sports bar, primetime nite club. 

i was born and raised in atlanta. so let me no what you have in mind. when you guys show up hit me up. and i'll tell you where not to go also and where not to park. their are nice nite clubs to hit also. but the only 1's i no and go to is where the dress code is enforced. but i do no of other clubs where their are no dress code


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAN WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BIG APPLE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 9 2006, 08:58 AM~6136311
> *if its a family event :the aquirum, the world of coke,chucky cheese,zoo atlanta,stone moutain park, malibu grand prix and centinial park. i have other places but can remember the rest.
> if its the fellas:you have magic city, PTATINUM 21, gold rush, crazy horse, strockers. (their are more but these are the best) all are nude bars.
> fellas and wives: andretti speed lab, espn zone, bars at underground atlanta, dougans sports bar, primetime nite club.
> ...


SHIT MAN, I DON'T WANNA GET SHOT AT, I ONLY GO DRESSED TO IMPRESS


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 9 2006, 07:47 PM~6139243
> *SHIT MAN, I DON'T WANNA GET SHOT AT, I ONLY GO DRESSED TO IMPRESS
> *


haha when you get to atlanta look me up i'll show you around. atlanta is going to be very busy this weekend.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 9 2006, 09:04 PM~6139550
> *haha when you get to atlanta look me up i'll show you around. atlanta is going to be very busy this weekend.
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 10 2006, 12:05 AM~6140393
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey perry, we are having our carshow and hop in august 07. their will be a $500 single pump and $500 double pump CASH payout. have the monte ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

we are hoppin to be in Atl by 3 or 4 Saturday.. we just may have to get up with you homie and everyone else


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

O MY GOD!!!!!!!! HELP HELP!!!!!! ATLANTA IS GONNA BE TAKEN OVER BY LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Were coming! Where is everybody stayin at? what hotel or hotels? where is it safe?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YEAH WHAT HE SAID, I MIGHT GO TO THE BASE AND GET A SPACE AVALIABLE ROOM


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 10 2006, 11:04 AM~6141739
> *Were coming! Where is everybody stayin at?  what hotel or hotels?  where is it safe?
> *



ha boy we cruising down town sat. night around 9 at the varsity


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 31 2006, 06:42 PM~5877569
> *:uh: Any of you not familiar wit da area,you take I-75 South to the Jonesboro/Griffin+19/41 Exit (the 3rd exit after you pass the Ford Plant near Hartsfield-Jackson Airport)..go South on 19/41...(most of you know it as Tara Blvd.)...go straight thru exactly 15 traffic lites...(start counting soon as you get off the exit)....at the 15th lite,you gonna pass a Kroger & a Krystal burger joint (they will be on you right)...at the very next lite,you gonna turn RIGHT...you'll see a Wendy's,Publix,and BP gas on da corner....the park is on your left...can't miss it :Hey Manny,holla at ya boi...
> *



here is some more directions to the park
i can't find the info on the rooms i'll find them and get them up
real soon 


tommy call elmo and see where they are staying
and post it up on here also it will probably be a holiday inn


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll call him in the morning and post it up.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

come all 
we r waiting .
its gonna be a bad ass picnic.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cant wait to see all the Low Lows.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

see everyone at the varsity saturday night


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 11 2006, 04:39 PM~6150832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

why arent my pics showing up? I'll try again.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 11 2006, 08:51 PM~6152549
> *why arent my pics showing up? I'll try again.
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin show off

johnny said he will probably be bringing the 59


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 11 2006, 07:01 PM~6151336
> *see everyone at the varsity saturday night
> *


WHAT IS THE DRESS CODE


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 01:08 PM~6156518
> *WHAT IS THE DRESS CODE
> *


this is a list of all the night clubs with class
112 
vegas nights
club mirage
tounge and groove
club uranus(its a real club)
espn zone (nite bar)
dave and busters (the shit)
andretti speed lab (the shit shit)
AND THEIRS MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 01:08 PM~6156518
> *WHAT IS THE DRESS CODE
> *


the varsity is a fast food chain with a huge parking lot. no dress code for that


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 01:08 PM~6156518
> *WHAT IS THE DRESS CODE
> *


hey man like he said it's a big parking lot right beside
85 you can see a big V from the hwy we will be meeting 
there around 9 and cruising down town all night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

what it is cuttin


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

jose will be postin up some hotel info
the ones we had are all booked so no 
need to post them he will be doing that 
here in just a little while


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


bump


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

GETTIN CLOSE


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

somebody post the address to Varsity, So I can mapquest it and meet up w/ you guys...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 14 2006, 03:37 PM~6174115
> *somebody post the address to Varsity, So I can mapquest  it and meet up w/ you guys...
> *



pm your ## again fucker i think i lost it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

did you get a room yet?????????


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SORRY WON'T BE THERE, I AM BUIDING A ADDITIONAL ROOM ONTO MY HOUSE, AND THE CONTRACTORS ARE COMING IN TODAY TO GET THINGS SITUATED AND THE CONCRETE POURED.


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 13 2006, 05:46 AM~6161517
> *jose will be postin up some hotel info
> the ones we had are all booked so no
> need to post them he will be doing that
> ...


FirmeEstilO will be leaving here from Plant City in just a few minutes!!!!.....hope to see everyone out there!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 16 2006, 12:52 PM~6186596
> *FirmeEstilO will be leaving here from Plant City in just a few minutes!!!!.....hope to see everyone out there!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 16 2006, 07:27 AM~6185483
> *SORRY WON'T BE THERE, I AM BUIDING A ADDITIONAL ROOM ONTO MY HOUSE, AND THE CONTRACTORS ARE COMING IN TODAY TO GET THINGS SITUATED AND THE CONCRETE POURED.
> *



soory to hear that man we'll be thinking of you .... NOT

lol we'll post some pics for you


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6033185
> *CALI-SWINGIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAPING EVERYTHING
> SO CLEAN YOU RIDES, THEM SPOKES ,CHARGE THEM BATTERIES
> AND WE'LL SEE YOU THERE.
> *


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

had a good time even though the1 did'nt do what it do still had a good time thanks obssession.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 17 2006, 08:50 PM~6193366
> *had a good time even though the1 did'nt do what it do still had a good time thanks obssession.
> *



man we sure glad you showed up and repped the I
for the atl make your plans for next year


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had fun :thumbsup: went to nopi and it sucked :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: count us in for next year


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

awesome show, OBSESSION represented to the fullest.. everybody had a good time, all went smoothly and I gotta say that music was bumpin  

anyways heres a few pics from the show










BACK BUMPER PUTOS!!









my homeys queen









my boy diskoe bout to catch somethin, lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey rick post up some more!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

more more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

rick post the rest of pictures puto.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 18 2006, 08:43 AM~6195393
> *hey rick post up some more!!!!!!!
> *


perry thanks for comin back to help out puto 
i see how it is now puto.
I'll remember that. :angry: :angry:


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

more pics

DJ KAOS IN THA HOUSE










































The only BIGFOOT allowed inside, haha


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

one of my homegirls (what I tell you baby boy, haha)


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

pon mas picture cabron


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

wanna thank the atl clubs that attended our picnic
Livin It Up, Latin Low,Traviesos.
and to all the other ones that came from the carolinas, florida and to everyone else whoe was there.,
see you next year.
yours truely.
OBSESSION LOWRIDER CAR CLUB (ATL)


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

about how many cars where there?
wish we could have mdae the trip


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Sep 18 2006, 08:02 AM~6195459
> *more more!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS SATURDAY NITE


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

it was good u georgia guys got firme rides sorry we left early. our picnic is next sunday evryone is welcome to come but is a low riders move only


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 18 2006, 07:02 PM~6199393
> *it was good u georgia guys got firme rides sorry we left early. our picnic is next sunday evryone is welcome to come but is a low riders move only
> *



yea man you guys left just when it was starting to get good
but we glad you made it


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Sep 18 2006, 06:20 PM~6199155
> *about how many cars where there?
> wish we could have mdae the trip
> *


not sure maybe 150 to 200 alot of people showed late

you should have made it!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

somebody say yeahhh boy. Had a lot of fun. Can't wait to bring "Red ride in the hood" out again. DEUCES BITCH!!!!!







I LOOOOVE JUNK CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 19 2006, 12:03 AM~6200740
> *somebody say yeahhh boy.  Had a lot of fun. Can't wait to bring "Red ride in the hood" out again.  DEUCES BITCH!!!!!
> I LOOOOVE JUNK CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


speak english puto :biggrin: 

ay was you guys diggin the music or what, lemme know, my homeboy wants answers, hahaha..


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

no more pics?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 19 2006, 05:18 AM~6201963
> *no more pics?
> *



yea what he said!!!!!!!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 18 2006, 08:25 PM~6200443
> *yea man you guys left just when it was starting to get good
> but we glad you made it
> *


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

i know somebody has more pictures .
post them up.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

i know somebody has more pictures .
post them up.


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

who has pics. of my car


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 19 2006, 11:07 PM~6207738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tommy how did you get pics of befor the picnic when you was late
you got some one spying on us fool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

those were at the picnic, Right when I got there. Here comes some more pics


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

more pics


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.img911.com/uploads/638Obsession picnic 06 041.jpg


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

[img=http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9871/obsessionpicnic06041vk7.th.jpg]


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.slibe.com/image/6b900ee3-Obsession-picnic/


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I really like this pic


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

looks like it was a hella krunk day


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

ay can you resize them pics homey, they hella big, my computer just had a heart attack and melted, thanks


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## lowchevy (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Sep 21 2006, 10:48 AM~6217804
> *ay can you resize them pics homey, they hella big, my computer just had a heart attack and melted, thanks
> *


x2


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Sep 18 2006, 12:10 PM~6196734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your homegirl looks fine!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 23 2006, 03:20 AM~6228688
> *x2
> *



plok county where was that ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

anybody else got some more pics?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Sep 18 2006, 02:10 AM~6194979
> *awesome show, OBSESSION represented to the fullest.. everybody had a good time, all went smoothly and I gotta say that music was bumpin
> 
> anyways heres a few pics from the show
> ...



JUST BRINGING IT BACK TO THE TOP IT WELL GO DOWN AGAIN THIS YEAR 
BIGGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST...IF YOU CAN BELIEVE THAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome"


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Sep 21 2006, 09:54 PM~6221065
> *
> 
> 
> ...












LAST YEAR MAKE SURE YOU DON'T MISS IT THIS YEAR


----------

